# How do you Confirm a Canadian Paypal account?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

An ebay seller returned my payment and won't ship until I confirm my paypal account. Paypal's faq is useless (told me to put a CC on my account: I've had one for years)!!! I emailed customer support and got the following "answer" this morning:

Dear XXXXXXXXX,

Due to an increase in email volumes, we may not have been able to answer
your email. 

If your inquiry has not been resolved or you have further questions
regarding your PayPal account please call 1-402-938-3570.

Thank you for choosing PayPal!



ARGH!!!!! I WANT TO PUNCH PAYPAL IN THE FACE   That phone number is NOT free and I refuse to pay for customer support.

Does anyone know how to confirm a Canadian account. I need to know ASAP because I have a feeling the seller is going to give my negative feedback even though I paid immediately.

TG


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe that Paypay makes two small deposits to your bank account. You then verify these two amounts with Paypal to confirm your Paypal account.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks. I thought that too but I realized that this step is only to confirm your bank account, not your paypal account. I'm tried to swtich my paypal account status from "verified" to "confirmed."

Anyone?





Beatles said:


> I believe that Paypay makes two small deposits to your bank account. You then verify these two amounts with Paypal to confirm your Paypal account.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

All I know is mine was confirmed once it has a credit card and a bank account set up in it.

Your shipping address also has to match the address on your credit card and bank account I believe.

Other then that I don't know what you need to do.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What's your current status?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My current status is "verified." The faq said a CC would confirm my status but I have had a CC on file since I opend the account.

I just added my Mastercard to my account. It seems VISA won't auto confirm my address (needs an "Expanded Use Agreement") so I hope the Mastercard does. Both CC match my shipping/home address.

Paypal is without a doubt the biggest pain in the ass I have ever dealt with. Their faq is useless, customer support is non-existent, and their is contradictory info on each page!!! For example, don't just say "some credit card cannot confirm your addresss" please say WHICH CC cannot.


TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine says Canadian Verified. But I don't think it's considered verified to U.S. users.

If the guy gives you negative feedback, he's a dick and deserves the same back.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How long did it take to change your member status once you added the CC? Did you just add the CC or is their another step involved that you had to do?

TG





torndownunit said:


> All I know is mine was confirmed once it has a credit card and a bank account set up in it.
> 
> Your shipping address also has to match the address on your credit card and bank account I believe.
> 
> Other then that I don't know what you need to do.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

"Verified" and "Confirmed" are completely different statuses.

The worst thing is, the seller is worried about being ripped off even though he is still protected without my confirmed status :roll:



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Mine says Canadian Verified. But I don't think it's considered verified to U.S. users.
> 
> If the guy gives you negative feedback, he's a dick and deserves the same back.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> "Verified" and "Confirmed" are completely different statuses.
> 
> The worst thing is, the seller is worried about being ripped off even though he is still protected without my confirmed status :roll:


Well I'm not changing credit cards just to get a Confirmed status. Apparently it's dependent on the CC company to be able to confirm the address.

http://forums.ebay.co.uk/thread.jspa?threadID=400058951&tstart=0&mod=1110980051826

If my perfect Ebay rating and high transaction count in Paypal isn't good enough for them to heck with them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

As long as the seller ships the item to the address your Paypal account uses, and sends the item using a method that has online delivery confirmation he is completely protected anyway. And if you have a verified account, it means your shipping address is verified. 

I don't know what the guys problem is. The only reason he would have to worry is if you asked him to ship to an address other then your registered PayPal account address. Which you are not doing.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I don't know what the guys problem is. The only reason he would have to worry is if you asked him to ship to an address other then your registered PayPal account address. Which you are not doing.


Which shouldn't be a problem. I have a Canadian-Verified PayPal account and I always have orders sent to me at work...no one has complained yet.

You're definitely dealing with a sphincter.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I jumped through a bunch of hoops for paypal and still couldn't seem to get a confirmed/ verified status. They still wanted more crap so I just said screw it.
I don't do pay pal and haven't really had a problem. If whoever I'm dealing with will not accept a CC, money order or Western Union then they can find their business elsewhere. Western Union takes about 10 minutes to do. and you can get a confirmation number to give to the seller immediately. If I send a money order I just go and get it and if they want, I scan it and email it to them as confirmation that it has indeed been purchased. Like I said I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Which shouldn't be a problem. I have a Canadian-Verified PayPal account and I always have orders sent to me at work...no one has complained yet.
> 
> You're definitely dealing with a sphincter.



Actually, if you asked me to ship to an address other then your verified PayPal address, I wouldn't do it. All you have to do is read the horror stories on other forums to see why. People ask a seller to ship the item to their 'work address' or another address that isn't their PayPal address , then they just claim they never recieved the item. They keep the item, and they get a PayPal refund. If you ship to any address other then the PayPal address, you aren't covered anymore under PayPal/eBay seller protection.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Actually, if you asked me to ship to an address other then your verified PayPal address, I wouldn't do it. All you have to do is read the horror stories on other forums to see why. People ask a seller to ship the item to their 'work address' or another address that isn't their PayPal address , then they just claim they never recieved the item. They keep the item, and they get a PayPal refund. If you ship to any address other then the PayPal address, you aren't covered anymore under PayPal/eBay seller protection.


If this is true why does PP allow multiple addresses? When I send a payment I can choose, in my case, one of two addresses.

Oddly, my work address is listed as "Confirmed" on PP. So is my home address.

Another factor might be that I direct pay from my bank account (?). It makes the transfer faster but I can't reverse or cancel a payment. 

In regards to the protection policy, this is from PP's site:


*How is address confirmation useful?*

Address confirmation is useful because it provides a way for a seller to verify a buyer's identity. Shipment to a confirmed address, however, is not a requirement for coverage under the Seller Protection Policy since not all PayPal users are able to confirm their addresses. If a transaction is eligible for coverage under the Seller Protection Policy, a seller must ship to the address found on the Transaction Details page (regardless of whether that address is confirmed or not). For transactions that are ineligible for coverage under the Seller Protection Policy, we recommend that a seller ships to a buyer's Confirmed Address.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If your business address was *verified* in Paypal I would ship to it. If you asked me to ship to an address OTHER then what was in your PayPal account I would not ship to it. You didn't mentioned that your business address was listed as well.

The scenario I mentioned happens to sellers all the time. Just look it up on other forums. PayPal ALWAYS sides with the buyer in these situations too and the sellers usually lose their item, their money, and their PayPal account gets frozen. Believe me, it's not something I am making up and the stories about it are scarey.

But back to the original post, there really is no issue in that case. I don't know what the seller is worried about. I don't know what the big deal is about "confirmation". The address verification is way more important.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> But back to the original post, there really is no issue in that case. I don't know what the seller is worried about. I don't know what the big deal is about "confirmation". The address verification is way more important.



Well, after finally agreeing to ship the seller then emailed saying that he "forgot" that he had made a second chance offer to someone and they took it  Ya right . . . funny how this happened right after I told him I would pay him (again) once paypal released the temporary hold they put on my initial payment.

So, I wasted 3 days dealing with paypal BS, didn't get the pedal, and now Paypal has $80 of mine on "temporary hold" which doesn't seem to be too temporary). Man I am pissed. I cannot even leave the seller negative feedback because he will just give it to me.

The good news is, my member status still doesn't say confirmed!!!!!


----------

